
The Moon has more water than we thought – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/7/24/16020132/moon-water-rock-samples-mining-missions
======
cratermoon
"deep below the lunar surface"

Might as well be on the moon, er, in heaven?

